
Nearly half of U.S. corporations issuing Macs to employees - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/04/04/nearly_half_of_us_corporations_issuing_macs_to_employees.html
======
paulhauggis
It's probably less of a headache. I've run corporate networks and used to have
the same people getting infected with viruses and spyware on a weekly basis.

